# Super Rare Find!



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whoa! One dang camera with a very special 'part', as described below its picture!

*CLICK*
:lmao::lmao::lmao:

And what a price!!! A real bargain!


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 17, 2010)

Where do you put the memory card in at?


----------



## usayit (Dec 17, 2010)

"unisex iris"  that's a true classic


----------



## compur (Dec 17, 2010)

The seller also has several Leicas listed, also at $1200.


----------



## usayit (Dec 17, 2010)

compur said:


> The seller also has several Leicas listed, also at $1200.



So ....  begs to question..   Real or Fake.

I know one has a shutter (flared) collar and a rangefinder window that doesn't look authentic...


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the Leica III he is trying to sell for $1,200 is a fake. There is a screw on the front of the camera which does not belong there unless it's a Russian fake.

The IIIf he also has there displays the same, a collared shutter that's flared and a screw in the wrong place. Also most likely a Russian fake.


----------



## compur (Dec 17, 2010)

This will be a fun one to watch.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2010)

That guy is an inspiration to me...I'm going to put my Argus Argoflex on eBay and ask $1,395 for it. It's got its original finish, uncoated lenses, and original neck strap! Ought to fetch the $1,395 in a heartbeat.


----------



## compur (Dec 17, 2010)

Another gem here.


----------



## icassell (Dec 17, 2010)

Is a bisexual iris worth more?


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 17, 2010)

compur said:


> Another gem here.




Didn't Andy Warhol own that?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2010)

compur said:


> Another gem here.



zOMG, ROFLMFAO!!! Oh, that is rich!!

What is that? Gold paint? It doesn't even look like gold to me....it looks like paint! Gotta love those torn-up screws on the back...most hilarious!


----------



## icassell (Dec 17, 2010)

If you want a gold Leica, it's gonna cost ya'

For China's 60th anniversary, a gold-plated Leica | Crave - CNET


----------



## diser (Dec 18, 2010)

Every >$200 auction with ****ty photos bothers me.


----------



## j-dogg (Dec 20, 2010)

FS: Canon 80-200 f4.5-5.6 broken aperture motor, razor sharp, plastic construction (light!!!) asking 1000 dollars, thanks. THIS ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY HAS TO GO MUST BE SOLD BY 4:57PM DECEMBER 21ST OR ELSE IT GOES BACK UP TO 1500


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 21, 2010)

That is a pretty cool camera though not for that price...

Mercury - Camerapedia.org

I'm sure someone has one in their basement encased in 70 years of dirt.


----------

